
Stabilized entanglement of massive mechanical oscillators - nabla9
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0038-x
======
nabla9
There is an error in the html of the abstract.

The number of atoms in both oscillators is about 10^12 atoms, not 10 atoms and
article reference [12].

>Here we report such an experimental demonstration, with the moving bodies
being two massive micromechanical oscillators, each composed of about 10^12
atoms

